# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Tropica's Master grow



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Has anyone used it? how do you rate it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Has anyone used it? how do you rate it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

It's a good product, I used it for some time along with Flourish to get a more complete mixture. If it was cheaper I'd still be using it, now I'm using CSM+B and flourish for my traces.

You can compare TMG to some of the other products here:
http://www.gpodio.com/fert_table.htm

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

I use it. It's not super potent, but I like the results OK. I find Flourish to be a better product all around, although the combo of TMG plus Flourish iron works well for me. That way you get iron chelated with 2 diferent chemicals. It's one of those things that no one seems to be able to nail down, so I play it safe...

At any rate, TMG is a good product.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

Thanks,







it seems to be a good a product, you both talked about Flourish, over here is not easy to buy neither master grow nor Flourish most fertilizers are Sera, Tetra etc..

Though before I started adding SO4K2 or NO3K I bought a bottle of Seachem Flourish potassium. Is this the product you are talking about?

thanks


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

wrote it twice sorry


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

There are a lot of different products in the flourish line, Potassium just contains potassium, nothing more. "Flourish" itself is a trace mixture, this is what we are referring to.

Take a look at www.seachem.com, under products, select "Freshwater - Planted" from the drop down list. This will show you the entire line.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

No, not Flourish Potassium. The original trace mix from SeaChem is just called Flourish. When we talk about Flourish here, that's what we mean. It's a product similar to Master Grow, but slightly different. After Flourish became succesful here in the US (and perhaps abroad as well?) SeaChem came out with an entire product line of plant goods including Flourish potassium.

If I had to choose between Master Grow and Flourish, I would pick Flourish, but Master Grow is also very good.

I read alot about Sera products from the guys in Singapore. Are you unable to satify your plants with their products? Are Sera products avaialble in the States? Apparently they have a nice substrate ammendment...

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

oops!...We replied at the same time









Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Giancarlo Podio:
> There are a lot of different products in the flourish line, Potassium just contains potassium, nothing more. "Flourish" itself is a trace mixture, this is what we are referring to.
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Wheeler:
> 
> ...


Don't have sera over there?








I've been using sera for a long time, but in those days i didn't care for plants, didn't have CO2 and had a poor light.

I've started to care about plants for about 6 months now, and stopped using Sera,Tetra or Jbl products.

not that they aren't good, I don't really know cause as i have said I didn't understand plants (not saying I understand them now though







)

Thing is I added CO2, improved my lights and changed the fertilizer.

My actual fertilizer It's from BrustMann (German brand), it's call Hydropur fluid, I also add Ferrogan Fluid, it has to be added by drops on a daily basis and it's spectacular comparing with Sera, or Tetra though i recognize I did improve other factors in the tank.

Thing about changing is because of the new tank I'm preparing, starting next week







quiet big and this products are quiet expensive, though the substrate will be a mixture of sera floradepot and Jbl's aquabasis, will see how it works and comment about it.

thanks for the advice.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If these products state their contents it shouldn't be too difficult to compare them. Unfortunately one of the biggest handicaps in Europe is that there is no law that says you need to state the contents of fertilizers, this keeps people from really knowing what they are putting in their tanks or what their tanks are benefitting from when comparing different products. Looks like you are off to a good start, CO2 is the most important element so chances are the improvements you noticed had a lot to do with the introduction of CO2 and increase in lighting. I would suggest finding a trace mix that you like, such as TMG or Flourish, and then supplement macros using dry chemicals (K,P,N).

Regards
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Alberto Villarroya (Nov 15, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Giancarlo Podio:
> This keeps people from really knowing what they are putting in their tanks or what their tanks are benefitting from when comparing different products.
> Giancarlo Podio


Spot on, that's why I'm not going to use those products, I'll give a try to the Master grow and see how it works.

thanks.


----------

